# Bosch+Hitachi+Porter Cable



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

A friend at work gave me a Bosch 1613EVS that he bought about 12 years ago. It was used for one project and has since been collecting dust in his garage. I've been letting that process continue in mine. But I decided because it is plunge only, and has such a small bit opening,to make it a dedicated handheld router. I wanted to upgrade it a little with a larger sub base and make it compatible with standard PC guides  . I have a large used piece of 1/2" polycarbonate I could use for the base. But when I started planning how to make opening for the guide.. I realized I have a Hitachi combo kit that I bought a second fixed base for, so I'd have one for the table. 3 bases = 3 Hitachi/PC guide adapters  . So I cut the recess to fit the adapter rather than the guide. That way it can be removed to allow room for a slightly larger bit. So I have Bosch router with a Hitachi adapter to fit Porter Cable guides  .


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Rusty. Great price for that router... lucky dog!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Template guides*

Hi Rusty, looking at the third pict. illustrates the reason that Template Tom espouses the use of large guides. The one shown has next to zero clearance meaning that you will get the swarf to build up, cause friction, over-heat the cutter and blunt it prematurely, also it isn't possible to see what is happening.
I used to have a Bosch router which looked just like the one shown and it was fine as a hand held plunge router but not up to scratch under the table.
This post is not intended to be adverse criticism but rather to start you're plunge routing career off in the right direction.Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Job Rusty  

You do nice work and are always using your head like the Horz.table you made 

Here's small tip about plastic that I use from tiime to time, pickup the hand blow torch and once you have the sides sanded put the torch to the edge of the fixture BUT with care this will make the edge clear and smooooooth but try in on a scrap 1st to get the hang of it you can also buff the edge out but it takes alot of time to do it that way.

By the way lets not be using the fence for a paint rack    once it's painted white it's hard to get off   


Bj


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Hi Rusty, looking at the third pict. illustrates the reason that Template Tom espouses the use of large guides. The one shown has next to zero clearance meaning that you will get the swarf to build up, cause friction, over-heat the cutter and blunt it prematurely, also it isn't possible to see what is happening.


Sorry for the not so clear picture Harry. That is not a cutter but a 1/2" centering pin extended thru a 1/2" I.D guide. Used to keep everything centered while attatching, base and adapter.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Rusty,

Super nice job of making the ole router work again!!

That new base looks indestructible!! Would that 1/2" thickness end up to be a problem with bit cutting depth on some bits?

You're doing great! Thanks for sharing.


----------

